# baby rb injury!



## Johnpe123 (May 10, 2003)

question... i found that my baby rbp's face is sorta turn up looks like they shaved the side of his face off and almost his eye! wut do i do he is swimming around ok.. littel slower but he went for some food... i have two other bigger p's in their and they dont really pick on him i guess they went for him this time .. they r moving around the tank more and more now and i guess they just took a bite out of him.. he has this really cool hiding spot sorta worries me tho its inside the dirft wood.. maybe he got injured in there but i think it was a p cuz hes face is pretty turn up sorta like a rug burn shaved off his skin.. well do i just see how it goes will he ever heal?


----------



## sxykitty (Jun 3, 2003)

well first off put him in a hospital tank like a 10gal cuz it is a baby so that will work go to a fish store pick up stress coat or other skin healing products and keep him in the hospital tank till it is healed there will most likely be a lite scar there but he will be fine also when you put your baby back in the original tank make sure you feed the one that is in the hospital and the ones that are in the main tank

it sounds like it got its injury from that hiding spot it has my p's have done this too


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Isolate and salt using DonH's salt reccomendations.


----------



## Johnpe123 (May 10, 2003)

idunno wut type of salt i have .. do i really have to isolate him? i have a 25 gal tank but i just totally cleaned it out like gravel , filter , everything i dont really wanna put anything in there.. i have a scress coat bottle and a product called " cycle or made by cycle" idunno wut is it but i put it in with every water change .. i have just normal aquairam salt is that the same thing? or do i need something special i really dont wanna isolate him ;(


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

DonH's "salting reccomendations"

If you can, isolate them in their own separate cycled tank with no gravel (to facilitate water changes) and keep the tank dark. Just give them good clean water and add salt. Administer salt at 0.3% (about 3 lbs/100 gallons). Split the amount of salt into 3 equal parts and add once a day for 3 days to avoid any further stress/shock. At that dosage, salt is effective against most common parasites and helps the fish recover from bacterial/fungal infection (to a certain extent). Keep an eye out for a secondary infection (sorry&#8230; no pun intended).


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

You cleaned out the entire tank and filters? Do you know about "tank cycling"?

BTW: NON-iodized salt or, ask for aquarium salt at your local fish store.

Isolating is NOT detrimental but it would ensure his security from the others.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

How large is your tank? Is there any way you can divide it so the injured one can heal? The problem is, if you decide to isolate him in a separate tank, you are left with 2 rbps in your main tank (usually not a good number when it comes to p's). But if you do not isolate him, piranhas have a knack for sensing weakness in their group and potentially can further injure or kill him. It's your decision...

As for treatment, I would just make sure your water is in pristine condition by increasing the frequency of your water changes... 20% once a week is fine. Minor wounds or scrapes heal quickly when given clean water and also prevents infection. I would reserve salt treatment for cases of infection and/or parasites.

Good luck...


----------



## Johnpe123 (May 10, 2003)

ok well do thx for your help guys


----------

